# 3M Bracknell



## f192 (Nov 6, 2005)

wandering if anyone is eyeing up the 3m building bracknell for exploring. seen people in the past have got in, but all looks fairly secure now. any ideas


----------



## markr (Nov 8, 2005)

theres an old thread on DP that may help.

takes ages to load if your on dial up though!

http://www.darkplaces.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2776


----------



## MattWPBS (Nov 8, 2005)

markrussell said:


> theres an old thread on DP that may help.
> 
> takes ages to load if your on dial up though!
> 
> http://www.darkplaces.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2776



That's my old thread! It's still possible to get into, if you're an insane climbing dude.


----------



## Plumby2 (Nov 18, 2005)

MattWPBS said:


> That's my old thread! It's still possible to get into, if you're an insane climbing dude.




haha like me matt was funny when you saw how i got in lol..ahh well was well worth it the veiw from the top ares something else..


----------



## f192 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok thats what i thought just checking i had not missed anything obvious, with it being 10 mins away from home it was always worth a look. Cheers


----------



## syrus (Mar 16, 2006)

I know some people who have managed to get in in the last few months, not entirely sure how... I haven't had a chance to go with yet. Also not sure if it's still possible, but I still think it's newer info than Nov '05 for anyone interested.


----------



## mudwayne (Mar 16, 2006)

Dave, if you find a way in that doesn't involve climbing up the outside somehow, then please let me know. I'd love to look around there. How interesting.


----------



## syrus (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll see what I can find out. I'm not sure what times are best for this place. I want decent photos (daylight), but also don't want to get rumbled.

Bring your spiderman pants and I'm sure we'll get in somehow...


----------



## krela (Mar 22, 2006)

The Rules said:


> Do not post details of how to get into sites on the forum. We don't particularly want all the dirty details in public view and again you can use the PM system to request and share more detailed information. Moderators will remove the details if they're posted on the forums



Sorry, but Ta


----------



## MattWPBS (Mar 22, 2006)

Local paper says it's being demolished later this year.


----------



## Plumby2 (Mar 23, 2006)

krela said:


> Sorry, but Ta



opps sorry about that...if you want any info pm me...or if you want me to meet you there and show you how im willing although i wont be going in my self...i pass the 3m on the way home from work everyday so just drop me a line and im willing to help


----------



## maramotus (May 9, 2007)

I read this post ages ago and this piece of news not too long ago - forgot that it was mentioned here. Not good news though:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/berkshire/6524773.stm


----------



## Palfrey (Jun 9, 2008)

maramotus said:


> I read this post ages ago and this piece of news not too long ago - forgot that it was mentioned here. Not good news though:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/berkshire/6524773.stm




Hey, I am newbie and live in Bracknell. This building is still there and I was wondering if any did infact get in there after the last posts? Perhaps some links for some pictures would be great.

They did have a small fire, nothing too serious though.

Incidently, the 3M (Brown Building) next to it is in the process of being knocked down. 

As yet the 3M Building is still standing there awaiting it's execution day.


----------



## Palfrey (Jun 11, 2008)

Palfrey said:


> Hey, I am newbie and live in Bracknell. This building is still there and I was wondering if any did in fact get in there after the last posts?
> 
> Perhaps some links for some pictures would be great. They did have a small fire, nothing too serious though.
> 
> ...



ANYONE ?????


----------



## leepey74 (Oct 29, 2008)

Palfrey said:


> ANYONE ?????



as far as im aware its not going down just yet, but is under plan for the major renovation of the town centre.

plumby is the best one to speak to, he lives well close to it.

we might be up for another visit but will pm u details as and when we have decided


----------



## oldbloke (Dec 3, 2010)

May become Offices or Flats.................Fate as yet undecided. BFDC got to love them.


----------



## markinberks (May 30, 2012)

Latest is http://www.getbracknell.co.uk/news/s/2113181_take_a_look_at_50m_3m_building_plans But we've heard this before.


----------

